# Oooer, runny poo



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Tonight Coco did a normal solid poo followed quickly by 2 runny poo's about 10 minutes apart.

Other than the runny poo she seems quite happy, no crying, just playing like normal. She ate all her dinners ok today, but I do wonder if she is drinking enough water? I have to encourage her quite a bit to drink, like show her the water bowl alot. When she plays outside I make sure she has a water bowl there too. 

I just put her to bed and she seems settled. Do you think it is just all the changes for her this week? (the move, fleaing, worming, jabs) Maybe I've changed her food over too quickly? (she is used to raw food from the breeder, but today she had more Barking heads than the Beta she had at the breeders. Now I'm not sure whether to change it back some, oh dear, now I'm thinking I've done it wrong and upset her tummy..

How long do you let them have runny poo before you call the vet?


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi 
we are the same ,millie is soft, hard, sloppy its just all the adjustments it will settle down .just chill and enjoy xx
lynda


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes puppies get soft poo and is probably because of the change of food. Just try to carry on gradually but don't go back at all. It will all settle. 
Just ensure there is no blood or mucus present.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think any quick change in diet can have an effect on their tummies. A puppy that isn't house trained yet with an upset tummy isn't much fun. Maybe mix some of its old food with its new for a while.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's poo is changeable... The joys of puppies...


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson has had runny poos over the last couple of days and been a bit sick too. Got his second lot of injections later today. Will mention to the vet. Its probably all the leaves/grass he keeps eating!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Benson.. They might hold his jabs. Too much going on with his system at one time. Have your tried feeding small amount of boiled chicken and rice to settle his tummy? This is what the vet recommends for upset tummys.


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Barney was the same the first week we got him, we think it was just the stress of leaving his sisters and moving to a new home. 

He never stopped playing and ate normally. 

He is now fine and a little terror. So much energy for a little thing.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Minton had an upset tum two days after I had him he seemed ok but was quieter than normal so to be on the safe side he went to the vets where it showed he had a temp so had long acting antibiotic jab followed by tabs. He was brighter within hours and back to normal the next day. Mintons raised temp was not present all the time (waxing and waneing according to vet) so more difficult to spot. They can go downhill quite quickly at such a young age so keep a close eye.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow has runny poo's on and off every few days (although we can go a good week without one). Following many trips to the vets (including one with lab fees) we have concluded that as she has always been fit and healthy running round like a nutter and therefore it must just be that she has a very sensitive tum. One of the things the vets have suggested to help settle her tum is to break her meals down into smaller ones-I can't see how old Coco is in your email so assuming she's little I guess she's already on three meals a day? Maybe try taking it down to four? The hot weather doesn't help either, on one vet trip we were told that they had seen more than 10 dogs over three days with dodgy tums and they thought a virus may have been going round. They prescribed a probiotic paste which did help to firm them up. That only cost about £10 and Willow has had it a few times- you may be able to buy it from your vet without the consultation fee, just have a chat with the receptionist maybe? The worst is when you get the runy poo all over the pavement and have to make a very half-assed attempt to pick it up in a poo bag!! Fun times!


----------

